# Help please!



## Samuel de Paúl (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey, I know you are reading this and you could be interested in what i'm going to say. I'm looking for an online photography partner and I wanted to know if you are interested. It would be amazing if you could join with me. We could do amazing projects together. 

Thanks, Sam


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 22, 2015)

I have no idea what an online partner does and what could be amazing about it.


----------



## PWhite214 (Mar 23, 2015)

Kind of open there, how about a more detailed explanation.

Phil


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 23, 2015)

How would 'we' partner up?

and Welcome to the forum Samuel de Paul.


----------



## Samuel de Paúl (Mar 23, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> I have no idea what an online partner does and what could be amazing about it.


Well, an online partner is a normal partner, only that your partner can be, for example, in Japan or Canada and you in Spain. The amazing part of it is that you can make some kind of project with a person you don't know and you can have great ideas together. I've had an online partner before and it's a good experience.


----------



## Samuel de Paúl (Mar 23, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> How would 'we' partner up?
> 
> and Welcome to the forum Samuel de Paul.


Well, the partners should maintain contact the way that suits them better, through whatsapp, gmail, facebook, instagram, or other web platforms. Beacause they are online partners you will understand that they never get to see each other in person.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 23, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> I have no idea what an online partner does and what could be amazing about it.



OK, now I'm really confused.
I expressed ignorance about what the OP wrote and he disagreed.






Does that mean I actually know what he means?

I am again confused.


----------



## Samuel de Paúl (Mar 24, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea what an online partner does and what could be amazing about it.
> ...


Sorry, i disagreed by accident. I understand you didn't knew what I was talking about. I will try to take it off. Sorry if my english isn't very good, I'm Spanish. I hope that now that you know what online partners are it can be useful for you in some moment.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 24, 2015)

Your English is fine (and I'm partial to Spaniards and Spain and Spanish-speaking peoples because of my first wife.)

I'm being disingenuous and taking advantage of your age and I apologize for that.
It is difficult for me to envision a successful 'partnership' in photography because we are all very different in interests, ability, equipment and experience.
From my personal viewpoint, I don't need or want anyone else to work on what I am doing because that implies there is something I'm not learning by doing.
That being said, go ahead and look for a partnership, I will watch to be proven wrong (it won't be the first time.)

Best wishes,
Lew


----------



## Samuel de Paúl (Mar 24, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> Your English is fine (and I'm partial to Spaniards and Spain and Spanish-speaking peoples because of my first wife.)
> 
> I'm being disingenuous and taking advantage of your age and I apologize for that.
> It is difficult for me to envision a successful 'partnership' in photography because we are all very different in interests, ability, equipment and experience.
> ...


Thanks Lew, I appreciate your help. By the way, I was looking to your photos before and you are a great photographer!


----------

